# Exhortation to enter into the Covenant of Grace



## Smeagol (Dec 22, 2019)

From The Christian’s Reasonable Service by Wilhelmus A’ Brakel, RHB version, pg. 449-451.

I found this really encouraging, to hear a full blown call for all to believe and to believe NOW. It has been a long while since I have been challenged in this way and I have not heard this call as much as when I was in my former Baptist Church.

Per another thread topic, Brakel calls on the listener to let the fear of his misery drive him to faith in Christ.



> _*Exhortation to Enter into the Covenant of Grace*_
> You who are convinced that as yet you have not entered into this covenant, hear me, and let me persuade you to become a true partaker of the covenant by entering into it.
> First, outside of this covenant there is nothing but misery. God is a Judge whom you have provoked to wrath; you are not a partaker of the Surety and His fullness, and you have no part in any of the promises. Rather, all threatenings apply to you, and all judgments rest upon you. All that you enjoy in the world increases your sins and makes your judgment all the heavier, and eternal damnation shall be your portion. “Wherefore remember ... that at that time ye were without Christ, being aliens from the commonwealth of Israel, and strangers from the covenants of promise, having no hope, and without God in the world” (Eph 2:11-12). Awaken, come to yourself, be terrified and tremble! Let the terror of the Lord move you to faith and flee the wrath to come by entering into this covenant of peace.
> Secondly, in this covenant the fullness of salvation is to be found. Page back a bit and examine all the promises of this covenant stated previously and consider if there is anything which you would desire in addition to this. If not (for nothing is lacking), embrace this covenant and yield yourself unto the Lord. You will forsake nothing but filth, and you will lay down that which is but a heavy burden. It is a hard and cruel taskmaster whose service you will renounce. Contrary to this, it is God with whom you shall live in peace and friendship. This consists of nothing but light, love, joy, and pure holiness, which all partakers of the covenant will enjoy both now and forever. Why do you still hesitate? Come, make a resolution, and enter into this covenant.
> ...


Just plain and good Lord’s Day meditation

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------

